# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Cắt laser kim loại khu vực Hà Nội

## htrong

Công Ty Hệ Thống Tự Động MTA nhận cắt laser kim loại bằng Máy Cắt Laser Fiber chất lượng cao, sản phẩm sau cắt sắc mịn, chính xác, đồng nhất.
Công suất nguồn cắt 6KW
Kích thước phôi cắt: lên đến 6m
Độ chính xác cắt 0.03mm
- Cắt laser inox dày đến 16 li
- Cắt laser sắt dày đến 25 li
- Cắt laser kim loại: sắt, thép, inox, đồng…
MTA nhận cắt laser theo bản vẽ thiết kế hoặc hình ảnh yêu cầu của khách hàng. MTA nhận vẽ và cắt mẫu hỗ trợ khách hàng.

--------------------------
CÔNG TY HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA
Website: maycncmta.com
Hotline: 0964698266 - Trọng
Địa chỉ: Phú Mãn, Quốc Oai, Hà Nội

--------------------------
Cắt INOX dày đến 16li


Cắt chi tiết máy


Cắt sắt dày lên đến 25li


Cắt hoa văn cửa cổng, lan can, vách ngăn, máy hiên,...

----------


## htrong

Chúc mọi người năm mới mạnh khỏe, phát tài, phát lộc.

----------


## htrong

Chúc mọi người ngày mơi vui vẻ!!!

----------

